# Crooked hay Jockey!



## swmnhay

Dairy guy asked about hay yesterday looking for hay.The Jockey they were buying from is in jail for fraud.He was changing the wieght tickets on the loads.He didn't know if they got screwed or not.









BEWARE


----------



## Gearclash

If this is who I think it is there was a LOT of hay involved and mucho dollars. I also heard that they (the buyer) simply tracked down where the hay was coming from and bypassed the jockey once they caught his trick.


----------



## panhandle9400

swmnhay said:


> Dairy guy asked about hay yesterday looking for hay.The Jockey they were buying from is in jail for fraud.He was changing the wieght tickets on the loads.He didn't know if they got screwed or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEWARE


do they not have a set of scales ? here all dairies have their own scales . that keeps everybody honest


----------



## swmnhay

panhandle9400 said:


> do they not have a set of scales ? here all dairies have their own scales . that keeps everybody honest


No scale at any dairies here that I know of.3 feedlots close by that i have sold to have their own scales.


----------



## steve IN

This is the reason that there is no need for jockeys. I hate people who are not farmers trying to get into our business. The jockeys around here are always at the auctions or calling. i tell them to give the person that they are trying to "help" my number and that solves the problem. We had a couple of "farmers" around here trying locate hay for Texas. When a few of us caught on they changed thier tune and started lying about where the hay was going. These guys are always trying to find an easy way to make money without working for it. Usually the guys with only a small amount of hay fall victim. I always sell out and never use a jockey.


----------



## downtownjr

steve IN said:


> This is the reason that there is no need for jockeys. I hate people who are not farmers trying to get into our business. The jockeys around here are always at the auctions or calling. i tell them to give the person that they are trying to "help" my number and that solves the problem. We had a couple of "farmers" around here trying locate hay for Texas. When a few of us caught on they changed their tune and started lying about where the hay was going. These guys are always trying to find an easy way to make money without working for it. Usually the guys with only a small amount of hay fall victim. I always sell out and never use a jockey.


I agree Steve, I would rather see anyone that buys hay go to the producer...both sides come out ahead and the buyer and producer can form a relationship to benefit both, especially in hard times. Glad to see a crook caught and punished...God knows I feel about crooks and unethical bigger business and one large company in particular right now. thanks for sharing the warning Cy.


----------



## swmnhay

downtownjr said:


> I agree Steve, I would rather see anyone that buys hay go to the producer...both sides come out ahead and the buyer and producer can form a relationship to benefit both, especially in hard times. Glad to see a crook caught and punished...God knows I feel about crooks and unethical bigger business and one large company in particular right now. thanks for sharing the warning Cy.


The funny thing is I lost a hay customer to the jockey and now they are back begging for hay.Burns my arse get dropped for 5 bucks a ton and this is what they got so i really don't feel sorry for them.

Your reputation in this bussiness is #1


----------



## mlappin

panhandle9400 said:


> do they not have a set of scales ? here all dairies have their own scales . that keeps everybody honest


Non e that I know of here locally have scales either. A lot do have grinder/feed wagons with scales on them. If you deliver lets say 11000 lbs of hay and their is 11 bales it's obvious those bales have to weigh a thousand pounds a piece, when they add one at a time to the grinder they know what it weighs then and if they got stung or not. The Amish and Mennonite around here all talk to one another, if somebody is being less than honest on their weigh tickets word gets around very quickly.


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> The funny thing is I lost a hay customer to the jockey and now they are back begging for hay.Burns my arse get dropped for 5 bucks a ton and this is what they got so i really don't feel sorry for them.
> 
> Your reputation in this bussiness is #1


Yeah, I've had several other producers in the area get ahold of me as their out and have customers that need hay, I'm selling it for a little more than they were so as not to undercut them. Won't screw another farmer and try to steal their customers. Wish a lot more would return the favor and quit trying to steal land, but that's another story.

If it was a hay jockey on the other hand, I'd rake em over the coals as much as possible.


----------



## jdhayboy

To busy right now to comment .... but I could right a book on this crap


----------



## TheFastMan

I'm still new to this business, but could someone explain briefly what a "jockey" is? Is he like a middle man or something? Thanks!


----------



## swmnhay

TheFastMan said:


> I'm still new to this business, but could someone explain briefly what a "jockey" is? Is he like a middle man or something? Thanks!


Yea,Middleman basically.There are some legitimate hay brokers out there but then there are some not so good.

You here of stories of people not getting pd.

Sitting on hay because the jockey said he would take it but never does.

Or he says he will take it all at a flat price and takes the better hay and leaves the rest.

Or the changing the wieght on the truck.Seen many a haytruck wiegh at elevator empty,go to farm and load hay then fill with fuel before rewieghing.I know of one crooked SOB would made new tickets on old bar type scale.

Some want to do it from the kitchen table.They don't have enough $ to pay for the load so they want you to send it and when he gets pd on other end he will pay you back less what he takes.Easy money for him he didn't do a damn thing but make phone calls.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms

I think we talked to every jockey in Texas last year. Tried not to deal with them but got took a couple times. Loaded 2 trucks one day, got paid by company check(dirt business) and they where coming back the next day for another load. Called bank on check to verify and account closed. When trucks arrived the next day got keys from drivers and told them they werent leaving til I got my money. Took 6 hours but I got it. Dealt with nice people from Texas before it was all over with. Sometimes its hard to figure out if talking to a jockey or a farmer. When the truck shows up and they don't know how to strap it down then you know. Take care of regular customers first, they are the ones that keep you in business.


----------

